# Dubbio sull'utilizzo del congiuntivo all'interno di proposizioni subordinate



## Iolah

Ciao a tutti! 

Ho un dubbio che mi attanaglia, e che riguarda l'utilizzo del congiuntivo all'interno di una struttura composta da più frasi. La citazione è presa da un testo che sto scrivendo; mi domando prevalentemente se l'utilizzo di più congiuntivi consecutivi sia corretto, o se sia da evitare (in quanto mi rendo conto da sola che appesantisce la frase). 

Qualsiasi riflessione è ben accetta!



> Possiamo asserire che l’interesse scientifico riguardante lo studio della natura del trauma sulla persona si sviluppi in concomitanza dell’evento che, in modo più dichiarato, efferato e lampante, ne offra uno spaccato visibile: la guerra.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Personalmente userei l'indicativo in entrambi i casi, soprattutto il secondo.


----------



## rcrivello

Asserire qualcosa significa dichiararla con certezza, quindi non va bene usare il congiuntivo neanche nel primo caso.


----------



## lorenzos

Io asserisco che i due congiuntivi siano una legittima scelta stilistica.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Io asserisco che i due congiuntivi siano una legittima scelta stilistica.


Asserisco che io ti trovi (?) spesso ''fuori dal coro''.   (non che l'anticonformismo in generale sia una colpa, anzi,  però deve avere valide giustificazioni).

PS. Se la frase OP fosse interrogativa (possiamo asserire...?) quei congiuntivi suonerebbero più che giustificati.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Asserisco che io ti trovi (?) spesso SEMPRE ''fuori dal coro''.  (non che l'anticonformismo in generale sia una colpa, anzi, però deve avere *valide giustificazioni*).


Giustificazioni che non sono state fornite, ovviamente.
Come giustamente sottolineato nel post #3, asserire significa "dichiarare con certezza" e non è sinonimo di sostenere o ritenere, verbi che avrebbero molto più senso nel comunque artificioso esempio del post #4.


----------



## Pietruzzo

rcrivello said:


> Asserire qualcosa significa dichiararla con certezza, quindi non va bene usare il congiuntivo neanche nel primo caso.


La presenza di "possiamo" rende secondo me accettabile il congiuntivo "si sviluppi", anche se io userei comunque l'indicativo.


----------



## lorenzos

@bearded, @Paulfromitaly  E le giustificazioni dell'indicativo quali sono? Che si asserisce con certezza, la quale è pur sempre soggettiva? Cioè cassereste brutalmente
_- Sono fermamente convinto... che sia legittimo / che abbia voluto_
e ci caccereste a forza l'indicativo?
Tra le poche ricorrenze di "io asserisco" ve ne sono però alcune col congiuntivo:
- io asserisco che sia una verità la cui prova non è neppure difficile
- La Provocata co'l pugnale , Io _asserisco , che sia_ quafi l'istesso primo moto della Predata di spada addietro
---
@Paulfromitaly "SEMPRE fuori dal coro" non mi pare proprio, a volte ti sei pure trovato d'accordo con me.


----------



## ohbice

Io personalmente userei due indicativi. Ma non sono i congiuntivi i problemi della frase...


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Che si asserisce con certezza, la quale è pur sempre soggettiva?


'Asserisco' è un ''verbo del dire'', ed equivale ad 'affermo'. Dopo questi verbi nel (penso) 90% dei casi c'è l'indicativo.  Ti prego di notare che anche col semplice verbo 'dire' l'affermazione del parlante è sempre soggettiva e dunque non del tutto certa. Il punto è se _per il parlante_ c'è o meno la certezza, in quanto è lui che la esprime o non la esprime.
Dico/affermo/asserisco che da molti anni vado d'accordo con mia moglie (qui metteresti il congiuntivo ''che io vada''?). Anche con ''posso asserire'' il congiuntivo stonerebbe.
''Essere convinto'' è un ''verbo di opinione'' (chi parla ammette che altri possano avere l'opinione opposta, e quindi usa il congiuntivo), mentre ''asserire'' non lo è. È chiaro che, nella sterminata casistica delle affermazioni , magari letterarie, del repertorio italiano, troverai sempre - specialmente in antico - esempi contrari da citare...
Esaminiamo la frase in OP. ''Possiamo asserire (= affermare, dire) che l'interesse...si sviluppa... in concomitanza dell'evento che ne offre uno spaccato...''.  _A me _qui sembra proprio il caso di mettere gli indicativi, per le ragioni che ho esposto.


----------



## lorenzos

bearded said:


> 'Asserisco' è un ''verbo del dire'', ed equivale ad 'affermo'. Dopo questi verbi nel (penso) 90% dei casi c'è l'indicativo.


Vero, ma cosa facciamo del rimanente 10 per cento: lo proscriviamo? Perché togliere la libertà di una scelta che per me è soprattutto stilistica, non semantica? Perfino la Crusca non assolutizza ma afferma che "Richiedono l'indicativo, solitamente, i verbi che esprimono giudizio o percezione, tra cui _accorgersi, affermare..."_ (nota il solitamente).
(dalla stessa pagina, riguardo a "essere convinto": _pensare_, ind. 'essere convinto': _penso anch'io che tu sei stanco_; cong. 'supporre': _penso che tu sia stanco_.)


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Perché togliere la libertà di una scelta...


Ah, ma nessuno vuol mettere l'interrogante in catene. Aveva chiesto le nostre riflessioni, e mi pare le abbia avute - per il sì e per il no - e naturalmente è libera di scegliere.  Se, come credo, il congiuntivo è una scelta ''di minoranza'', è bene che ne sia comunque al corrente.


----------



## lorenzos

rcrivello said:


> non va bene usare il congiuntivo neanche nel primo caso.





bearded said:


> Se la frase OP fosse interrogativa (possiamo asserire...?) quei congiuntivi suonerebbero più che giustificati.


(...ergo -> così sono ingiustificati)
Non mi sembrano risposte che avvalorino una libertà di scelta.
Ciao.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Non mi sembrano risposte che avvalorino una libertà di scelta.





lorenzos said:


> lo proscriviamo? Perché togliere la libertà di una scelta..
> 
> 
> lorenzos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cioè cassereste brutalmente...e ci caccereste a forza l'indicativo?
Click to expand...

A me sembra che sia tu a drammatizzare un po' la situazione. Ciascuno ha esposto il suo parere (''le sue riflessioni'', come richiesto), naturalmente in tono tanto più deciso quanto più forte era la sua convinzione.
Io ho scritto ''nel 90% dei casi (penso)... A me qui sembra...'': è chiaro che si trattava di pareri miei e non di prescrizioni tassative.

 Non credo proprio che l'interrogante prenderà le risposte per oro colato o addirittura ne sentirà limitata la sua libertà di scelta o di giudizio: piuttosto soppeserà gli argomenti (o le citazioni) pro e contro.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Ti prego di notare che anche col semplice verbo 'dire' l'affermazione del parlante è sempre soggettiva e dunque non del tutto certa


Non mi trovi d'accordo su questo punto. Il verbo "dire" è utilizzato semplicemente per riportare il discorso diretto nell'indiretto, per cui non si entra nel merito della valutazione soggettiva. "Asserire" significa "affermare con certezza" per cui , quasi paradossalmente, ha una valenza soggettiva che rende lecito l'uso del congiuntivo.
Esempio:
L'imputato disse che la sua pistola era finta.
L'imputato asserì che la sua pistola era finta.
Solo nel secondo caso considererei lecito (ma personalmente non userei) anche il congiuntivo "fosse finta".


----------



## lemure libero

Per me non è tanto il verbo quanto la forma a determinare l'uso del congiuntivo.
Con "_fu detto" _o _"io asserisco" _userei l'indicativo, con _"asserirono; dissero" _potrei voler usare il congiuntivo.
Se mi rubassero qualcosa giurando che sia loro, davanti al giudice potrei dire:_ "Dichiarano che sia il loro ma è mio"._
Nella frase in O.P. mi sembra quasi di cortesia. Toglie un po' di crudezza a un assunto drammatico, in qualche modo offre la possibilità che ciò non sia ("per me" l'ho già detto).


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> considererei lecito (ma personalmente non userei)


Ci sarà pure un motivo per cui personalmente non lo useresti, anche se secondo te è corretto..  Voglio pensare che il tuo orecchio non lo senta poi tanto corretto (spero che tu non dica  ''per ragioni di stile'' - motivazione in fondo buona ''per tutte le stagioni'').



lemure libero said:


> "Dichiarano che sia il loro ma è mio".


Perdonami se sono fuori strada, ma quel congiuntivo già dimostra (quasi anche facendo a meno della successiva coordinata avversativa) che chi parla mette in dubbio la dichiarazione, anzi la considera falsa. Lo si potrebbe chiamare un congiuntivo dell'irrealtà.
Invece nel caso in OP le 'asserzioni' vengono date tranquillamente come veritiere (''possiamo asserire'' quello che segue). Questa è la ragione per cui quei congiuntivi a me sembrano immotivati.


----------



## lemure libero

Dicevo solo che limitare l'uso del congiuntivo basandosi sulle voci verbali per me non è conveniente.
Ho già detto perché mi sembra accettabile almeno il secondo congiuntivo del periodo in OP, quanto al primo, ammetto sarebbe farraginoso dover intendere che, malgrado l'affermazione, l'interesse scientifico potrebbe essere superato, ma è una possibilità.

Azzardo un'ultima roboante ipotesi. Non potrebbe una affermazione di questo tipo conservare un'eco dell'ipotetica domanda che l'avrebbe ingenerata, e quindi proporsi come risposta di una più pressante richiesta, per esempio promulgando l'esito di un ciclo di ricerche (penso anche alla sintassi dei teoremi matematici), in una sorta di figurazione retorica, riferita alle aspettative, che porrebbe la subordinata nella posizione di evocare la domanda, senza tuttavia affievolire il tenore dell'asserzione?
_"Potete asserire che la mozzarella campana sia la migliore?" - "Si, possiamo asserire che la mozzarella campana sia la migliore"_
Se, come mi sembra, c'è uno spiraglio di ammissibilità in una risposta che (a mio vetusto parere reggerebbe il congiuntivo per la sola congiunzione) aderisce ai modi verbali della domanda, potrebbe quanto esposto rappresentare un impulso sufficiente a meritare il novero in quel dieci per cento senza l'appellativo di "_arcaico"_?


----------

